# Models on sale



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

My Hobby Lobby has almost all of their models on sale 30% and more off. The lady said it was a nationwide sale.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Link?


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Pete McKay said:


> Link?


I did not see it on the computer. I was in Hobby Lobby this morning and saw it first hand and talked to the lady in that dept. That is where I got the info and wanted to pass it on to model folks. I always look just in case they make a AMC. So far have not bought since diecast take up most of my attention.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

hey Pete here ya go the 30% off is a sale they run quite often there also a 40%off an item coupon this week that they run fairly often 
http://www.hobbylobby.com/weekly/weekly.cfm?page=1&menu=1


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

We have a Hobby Lobby in Visalia, about 45 minutes south of me, when I went to search for a website I kept getting them.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah the 40% coupons are great but only one per person per day,so I take the wife shopping


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

LET ME KNOW WHEN IT GETS TO at lest 50 percent, Then count me in,....lol..




Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

i'm guessing you already have everything they stock lol


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...lol....Ron,.......Yep,.."IF NOT NOW", ...... "SOON"...lol..






Ian "Model Mobster" Anderson


----------

